# Music for the Morning Drive



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay my drive to work every day is 18 minutes. I'd like some suggestions for compositions that I can either:

1) Hear in their entirety in 18 minutes

2) Hear half the work in 18 minutes and the other half on the way home

3) Hear several selections that add up to around 18 minutes

Any clever ideas?

BTW, I need something snappy in the morning to keep me from falling asleep.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Philip Glass _The photographer_

Can't find a YouTube videos of acts 1 and 3 uncut, but they fit the bill.

Though the pulse is constant, the feel is that they get faster and more hectic. Ideal for that wakeup snappiness. Just watch your speed - I found they made me drive faster and faster!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bruckner's Te Deum always wakes me up. It starts out with everyone in unison at the top of their lungs. It clocks in around 22 minutes, but you can skip track 4 and go straight to the roaring conclusion.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

The first movement of almost any Baroque or Classical Concerto is typically fast and energetic, and if the time of 18 minutes is too long, just punch the forward button past the slow second movement to movement 3 which will be a fast finale. 18 minutes will fit most concerto first movements until you get to Beethoven. The Chopin Waltzes are brilliant and nice for driving, you could hear several in 18 minutes. Steve Reich's aptly titled 'Music for 18 Musicians' is *great* for driving although this type of music (minimalist) usually make me speed.



Olias said:


> Okay my drive to work every day is 18 minutes. I'd like some suggestions for compositions that I can either:
> 
> 1) Hear in their entirety in 18 minutes
> 
> ...


----------

